
The Sound So Loud That It Circled the Earth Four Times - Anon84
http://m.nautil.us/blog/the-sound-so-loud-that-it-circled-the-earth-four-times
======
lioeters
TL;DR

In 1883, a volcano on the island of Krakatoa, between Java and Sumatra in
Indonesia, made the loudest and farthest-travelling sound known since.

The sound was heard by people in over 50 geographical locations, spanning an
area a thirteenth of the globe. It took 4 hours for the sound to travel the
distance.

